# My Last Cooker



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 26, 2007)

Hopefully this will be it for a long time!  I went to Fast Eddy Maurin's cooking class last month in Ponca City, Oklahoma primarily to test the new FEC 100.  It uses 100% wood pellets for fuel.  I'll be seasoning it tomorrow and will probably cook some chicken and  ribs.  Here are a few pictures of the cooker.

All bundled up for winter





Full Body Shot (winter has arrived - see background)





Control Board






Interior Shot





Pellet Delivery System





Pellet Hopper


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2007)

So you're ready to give me that Stump's, right?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 26, 2007)

Great Dallas...what's the SS tub on the bottom rack?  Also, what time shouls I come over and eat!!??


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 26, 2007)

Not quite yet Chris.  Love the Stumps.  Love them all!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 26, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Great Dallas...what's the SS tub on the bottom rack?  Also, what time shouls I come over and eat!!??



You can come over anytime Greg.  Just give me some warning!  I'm still trying to figure out what everything is.  It looks like a serving pan to me! I'll ask on the cookshack forum if it serves some other purpose.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, I know it aint a water pan!


----------



## cflatt (Jan 26, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> d@mn, i'm going to show this to my wife the next time she complains about about how much i spend on bbq.
> 
> congratulations my friend.



I was thinking the same thing, it might help get that performer while crate and barrel still has it for 229.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I just broke the news to my wife about an hour ago!

I told her I got it so she could compete in the desert competitions.  I was thinking about holding off for a couple of weeks and telling her it was her present for Valentines Day but I figured that would be pushing it!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice smoker.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 27, 2007)

Dallas,

I might be wrong, but I think that's a drain pan to catch or empty grease with.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 27, 2007)

Bruce,

You are right!  A little larger than I would have thought but big is good!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 27, 2007)

So what's on deck next?   Nice pit.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Chris.  That's it, I'm done.  Read my lips, no new pits!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 27, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks Chris.  That's it, I'm done.  Read my lips, no new pits!


   I give you less than 6 months.  I'll "book" this one. Any one want in on the action?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 27, 2007)

Well Fast Eddy does have a small (300 lb) prototype rotisserie pellet cooker, the FEC 300, currently under development!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 27, 2007)

Dallas would you be interested in sponsoring a good looking guy in a wheelchair as a foster child?  "Dad, I need a new smoker please"!


----------



## john a (Jan 27, 2007)

That is a great cooker, the comp guys are tearing up the circuit with them here.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 27, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dallas would you be interested in sponsoring *a good looking guy in a wheelchair* as a foster child?  "Dad, I need a new smoker please"!



Do you know any?


----------



## DaleP (Jan 27, 2007)

Real nice. How many pits do you have?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2007)

he has:

Klose off-set
Klose grill (fajita?)
Stumps GF223
Primo ceramic
JedMaster 20' trailer 
And now the FE100

Not a bad collection...but nothing compared to Jim Minion's arsenal!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Dallas is suffering from a syndrome called G.A.S -Gear Aquisition Syndrome. I know, because I just spent 30 minutes on the Guitar Center website researching fretless basses. I currently own three basses, and do not even have a band! The sad thing is, you try to fight it, but once you get the idea in your head, you know your dead! I know many of you understand exactly what I am talking about! Good luck with your "problem" Dallas! Hi, my name is Dave H and I am a Gear Aquirer!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave, as far a problem, I'm enjoying this one.  My only real problem is running out of space to put them.


----------



## cflatt (Jan 27, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Dallas is suffering from a syndrome called G.A.S -Gear Aquisition Syndrome. I know, because I just spent 30 minutes on the Guitar Center website researching fretless basses. I currently own three basses, and do not even have a band! The sad thing is, you try to fight it, but once you get the idea in your head, you know your dead! I know many of you understand exactly what I am talking about! Good luck with your "problem" Dallas! Hi, my name is Dave H and I am a Gear Aquirer!



then go here woodman

http://www.gruhn.com/


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Congrats Dallas. When are you firing that bad boy up?


----------



## Aaron1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Dallas your gonna love that unit  ,and that pan is for grease drippings.Let us know how the new controller works out,I hear you can hold with in 2 degrees of set temp.
Aaron


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 27, 2007)

Puff,

I'll be firing it up today with a couple of racks of babybacks.

Aaron,  I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Woody,

I know all about GAS, just picked up a new Guild six string!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 27, 2007)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C, nice site! No basses though! I am on a bass forum that would be larger than three BBQ forums combined!

http://www.vintagebass.com/thedudepit/index.php?


----------



## The Missing Link (Jan 27, 2007)

I like to know some more information onit is there a webb site.


----------



## Thom Emery (Jan 27, 2007)

I love my FEC
All the others sit


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I like to know some more information onit is there a webb site.



www.cookshack.com


----------



## DaleP (Jan 27, 2007)

Woody I quit buying guitars. I am set with my Strat and my Martin. 
Good to go.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 28, 2007)

*FEC Baby Backs*

Seasoned the FEC 100 and cooked my first set of ribs.  They came out very good.  Nice smoke ring, moist, not fall off the bone but would come clean off the bone with a slight pull.  Overall very happy with the first cook.

Here are a couple of pics of the finished product:





I'm going to try some chicken today.  I'm shooting for moist on the inside and crisp skin on the outside.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 28, 2007)

Ribs look great   When that Klose gets pushed over in the corner, starts gathering dust and has become a distant memory...we'll talk


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 28, 2007)

Dallas, I have a Cookshack electric unit...here's a tip if you haven't done it yet.  Spray each rack down with pam prior to using them each time.  When done...into the dishwasher...come out perfect.  Spray the drip pan too.  You'll thank me for that one.  Did they say anything about foil on the bottom to stop the buildup of gunk.  Remember to punch a hole for the drain.  Cookshack makes nice stuff.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the Tips Bubba, I hadn't done any of those things yet.  I did foil the ramp that leads to the grease drain though and will follow your advice on the others.  Any shortcuts on cleanup are always welcome!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 28, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Ribs look great   When that Klose gets pushed over in the corner, starts gathering dust and has become a distant memory...we'll talk



I still love the Klose.  That will be my summer smoker!


----------



## Thom Emery (Jan 28, 2007)

We use our Klose when cooking in a public setting 
But when its just me and the meat 
LOL
Woodpost will take this and make it into a porn post

The FEC just isnt SEXY Thats why I need that FEC Roto 300
I told the Wife this and Her eyes just did a  roto  :roll:   :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 28, 2007)

Thom I know what you mean with the wife and the rolling eyes!  

Fast Eddy ought to seize on that idea and call the new cooker the FEC 360!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thom I know what you mean with the wife and the rolling eyes!
> 
> Fast Eddy ought to seize on that idea and call the new cooker the FEC 360!



Your wife's eyes have to look like an old fashioned slot machine window by now!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL!  I was actually surprised that there wasn't a big reaction to this one. I think she has finally realized that arguing over this is fruitless, which is right where I want her!


----------



## john a (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: FEC Baby Backs*



			
				Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Seasoned the FEC 100 and cooked my first set of ribs.  They came out very good.  Nice smoke ring, moist, not fall off the bone but would come clean off the bone with a slight pull.  Overall very happy with the first cook.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of the finished product:
> 
> ...



Looking good, that's just the way I like them, needing a little tug, not fall off the bone.


----------

